# Shovelers Needed NYC & NJ



## jph641 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am looking for shovelers I need 20+

I can give long hours (Few hours before storm hits Long Hours after storm for salting work)

Need a reliable crew based out of NYC: Brooklyn Manhattan Queens or 
NJ:Central Parts New Brunswick, Flemington, Edison, Princeton. 

It would be good If you had transportation if not arrangements can be made.


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

I live on the boarder of Flemington and Clinton. Have any plow work?


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

jph641;1862541 said:


> I am looking for shovelers I need 20+
> 
> I can give long hours (Few hours before storm hits Long Hours after storm for salting work)
> 
> ...


Hey I can't read you PM. For some reason its not coming through. Give me a call 908-328-2582.

Zach


----------

